# Michigan Goldens



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So terribly sad to see all this gold not enjoying family life as they should be


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

petfinders is a wonderful tool. I make myself NOT go on there anymore. I'm up to 4 dogs now so i think i better stop. LOL :


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I feel just terrible when I think about all the homeless animals that want nothing more than a home with people to love and to feel love and affection in return. It just tears at my heart when I think of their sadness and loneliness. Makes me wish I could just hug each and every one. If I ever won the lottery or somehow became a millionare, one of the very first things I would do is open a huge shelter for homeless, abused, neglected, and unloved animals. I really would.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i think you are in my neck of the woods, when i put in my zip code, i get the same results.


----------

